# Ever gotten revenge on a Kijiji user who wasted your time? (AKA Help Me Choose)



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Can't seem to be able to edit the thread title. By "Help Me Choose", I mean help me choose if it's something worth considering in the future.

Have you ever gotten revenge on people who wasted your time on Kijiji? You know the types ; the no-shows, the tire-kickers, the ones completely misrepresenting items, or the ones who aggressively negotiated for a better price after a verbal agreement was reached before meeting.

Have you? If so, describe the circumstances.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

No I haven't. Frankly it sounds kind of petty to me. All your doing is allowing them to waste MORE of your time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

use your words, strat-mangler.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

Strat-Mangler said:


> Can't seem to be able to edit the thread title.


Top right.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

no, frankly I expect to deal with a few kijidiots when I post something for sale. I just try to minimize my exposure to the shenanigans by limitting the distance i'll travel to meet etc.
ive walked away from last minute renegotiators, that didnt have a cause (something that wasnt apparent from the ad, pics etc).


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

You Suck At Kijiji certificates are available.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had the temptation but not the time.

We're preparing for a down-sizing move, been putting many things on kijiji. The jerks represent well over 50% of responses. But then there are the princes (and princesses) who say, "When can I pick it up?" and they do. Makes the jerks seem even more intolerable.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

My son has been looking for an apt. He was talking to a person that sent him a long email telling him all about himself and his fam. How he is a Dr in the UK. My son ask me to take a look. Total phishing scam. But the guy made a mistake. I figured out who he is, where he works and the same for his GF. I go to the cops only to be told, "we can file a report". Ugh!!! They could total get this guy but I guess the man hours aren't there.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't waste any more time than necessary with bad Kijiji experiences. The only way I'll meet people somewhere is if they put down a non refundable deposit. I sold a set of speakers to someone a couple weeks a go and he wanted me to meet him in Ancaster, 15 minute drive for me. I said I would if he put down 20% ($200). So he sent the money via EMT. Thats the only way I will go out of my way. I don't do anything that has a risk of me wasting a trip or my time.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This is how I do it when selling and I cut out a lot of BS. First I state a reasonable price and do not budge and I tell the buyer right up front on the phone if you do not have that to spend don't waist both of our time. That is the price. If he is still interested I set up a time for him or her to come and look and possibly buy. I tell him or her I will wait half a hour for him or her to show and if they do not I presume they are not coming and I go on with my day. Works for me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Strat-Mangler said:


> Have you ever gotten revenge on people who wasted your time on Kijiji? You know the types ; the no-shows, the tire-kickers, ...


Kijiji brings out the strange in people for some reason. I rarely have trouble because I mostly just sell and am in no hurry to sell, so I don't waste my time. If people make ridiculous offers or ask stupid questions, I just ignore/delete their emails and go on with my day. Eventually someone else will come along with a serious offer, even if it won't be for a few months. I've had stuff up on Kijiji for a year before it sold. Doesn't bother me one bit.



> the ones completely misrepresenting items


That is why I rarely buy on Kijiji.



> or the ones who aggressively negotiated for a better price after a verbal agreement was reached before meeting.


If a number has been agreed upon, I don't budge. If someone wants to be a jerk and try to negotiate after we already agreed on a number, I kindly ask them pay up or leave because they are wasting both our time.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Top right.
> 
> View attachment 21616


Don't have that option. The only option there is Add Poll.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I am not usually one who gets riled over the small things in life but I had one instance that drove me close to the edge. Just to give you an example of my tolerance I have had a buyer sit and noodle for two hours on an amp only to have them say nah...not for me. 

Here is my tale of woo for your reading pleasure.... 

A few years back I responded to a kijiji ad for a Fender CS Nocaster, used prices at the time were about $3000 and this one was asking $2200. We had a few emails over the week and we settled on $2k. Set-up a meet at his place for 2:00 Sat afternoon. I live North of Toronto and the seller was in Milton, so it was an hour drive. I emailed the dude in the AM to confirm that all was well, he responded that we were good-to-go. We arrived at the house and I rang the bell - no answer. Rang it a few times more times and no answer.... I could see through the front door side windows that there was a woman in the back yard sun tanning (no its not one of those gigs lol) So I pounded on the door a little aggressive to get her attention, which it did. She came to the door towel wrapped. Right away my gut feeling was that this was about to get weird. She was rather HARD looking, been around the block about a hundred times and age was not doing her any favours (more likely the Whiskey). 

I asked for the seller and she said no one was there by that name. I explained I was here to buy a guitar - nothing, nadda, she was cold as ice. I explained that me and my son had just driven over an hour to buy this guitar. Nothing from her, just that cold hard look. I was like WTF. I showed her the emails so she would not think I was some sort of perv or scammer. After a short conversation I think she took pity on us and spilled the beans. Turns out her EX had been harassing her for years. Pizzas show up, contractors, repair men, all kinds of folks looking to buy shit that does not exist. So the fukwad EX had used me to inconvenience her. Asshole. 

I went home and made a Voodoo doll and took great care of placing the long needles in his eyes.

DW


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

WOW...just....wow.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Thats one low down trick RumRunner. Milton is full of inbred people and that might explain it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> I am not usually one who gets riled over the small things in life but I had one instance that drove me close to the edge. Just to give you an example of my tolerance I have had a buyer sit and noodle for two hours on an amp only to have them say nah...not for me.


I would have stopped him after 30 minutes. When a buyer comes to look at an amp or guitar they should already have an idea its what they want. I'm not a music store for you to try out new things.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you can't figure out if you like it or not in 10 minutes...then you don't like it.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Strat-Mangler said:


> Have you ever gotten revenge on people who wasted your time on Kijiji?


Just seems like a colossal waste of time...


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

You guys won't believe this, but the guy contacted me again through another email address and using another name to mask who he was! Unbelievable. Even tried to bargain down the price. LOL!

I increased the price even more and told him to not contact me unless he pays that amount. This situation is so hilarious.


----------

